# The Hunger Games: Catching Fire March 7th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Generating over $850 million worldwide in its theatrical release to date, THE HUNGER GAMES: CATCHING FIRE arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, Digital HD, Video On Demand and Pay-Per-View March 7th from Lionsgate! Academy Award ® winning Best Actress Jennifer Lawrence (Silver Linings Playbook) leads the all-star cast in the action-adventure based on the best-selling novel trilogy. Katniss (Lawrence) and Peeta (Josh Hutcherson) return home after surviving the Hunger Games and quickly embark on a "Victory Tour." Sensing a rebellion, President Snow announces a deadly 75th Hunger Games that could change Panem forever. 

THE HUNGER GAMES: CATCHING FIRE HOME ENTERTAINMENT TRAILER 





“Spectacular in every sense of the word.”

- Peter Travers, Rolling Stone


THE EXPLOSIVE #1 MOTION PICTURE OF 2013 BECOMES THE MOST ANTICIPATED HOME ENTERTAINMENT RELEASE OF THE YEAR


The Second Installment of The Hunger Games Blockbuster Franchise Arrives On
Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, Digital HD, Video On Demand And
Pay-Per-View March 7 From Lionsgate


Theatrical Release Has Generated Nearly $420 Million At The Domestic Box Office

and over $850 Million Worldwide



SANTA MONICA, CA (January 24, 2014) – The blockbuster second film of The Hunger Games franchise that took the world by storm ignites once again when The Hunger Games: Catching Fire arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD UltraViolet), DVD (plus Digital UltraViolet), Digital HD, Video on Demand and Pay-Per-View Friday, March 7 from Lionsgate (NYSE: LGF). Academy Award® winning Best Actress Jennifer Lawrence (2012’s Silver Linings Playbook) headlines the all-star cast in this action-adventure which became the #1 movie of 2013 and the 12th highest-grossing film of all time at the domestic box office. The first film with a female lead to top the annual box office since 1973, the film has grossed nearly $420 million at the North American box office and over $850 million worldwide to date. 



The second installment of the worldwide phenomenon is packed with over two hours of extensive, must-see bonus materials that include a Blu-ray-exclusive behind-the-scenes look at the making of the film, “Surviving the Game: Making Catching Fire,” deleted scenes, an audio commentary with director Francis Lawrence and producer Nina Jacobson as well as a sneak peek at the highly-anticipated theatrical action film Divergent from Lionsgate’s Summit label. The Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $39.99 and $29.95, respectively.



Hailed as “a monumental achievement” (The Playlist), The Hunger Games: Catching Fire features a critically-acclaimed cast including Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson (The Kids Are All Right), Liam Hemsworth (The Expendables 2), Academy Award® nominee Woody Harrelson (The People vs Larry Flynt, 1996), Emmy® nominee Elizabeth Banks (TV’s “30 Rock”), Lenny Kravitz (Precious), Academy Award® nominee Stanley Tucci (The Lovely Bones, 2009) and Golden Globe® winner Donald Sutherland (Path to War), reprising their original roles from The Hunger Games. The impressive line-up is joined by Academy Award® winner Philip Seymour Hoffman (Capote, 2005), Jeffrey Wright (Codeblack Films’ The Inevitable Defeat of Mister & Pete), Jena Malone (Into The Wild), Amanda Plummer (Pulp Fiction) and Sam Claflin (Snow White and the Huntsman).


Based on the best-selling second novel of Suzanne Collins’ award-winning trilogy, with a screenplay by Simon Beaufoy and Michael DeBruyn and directed by Francis Lawrence (I Am Legend), The Hunger Games: Catching Fire begins as, against all odds, Katniss and her fellow tribute Peeta have returned home after surviving The Hunger Games. Winning means they must turn around, leaving their loved ones behind and embark on a “Victory Tour” through the districts. Along the way, Katniss senses a rebellion simmering – one that she and Peeta may have sparked. At the end of the Victory Tour, President Snow announces a deadly 75th Hunger Games that could change Panem forever.



BLU-RAY COMBO PACK SPECIAL FEATURES*

· “Surviving the Game: Making Catching Fire” – 9-part feature-length documentary

· Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson

· Deleted Scenes

· Sneak Peek of Divergent

*Subject to change



DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

· Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson

· Deleted Scenes

· Sneak Peek of Divergent

*Subject to change



*** For artwork, please visit www.lionsgatepublicity.com ***


PROGRAM INFORMATION

Street Date: March 7, 2014

Price: $39.99 Blu-ray/$29.95 DVD

Title Copyright: The Hunger Games © 2013, Artwork & Supplementary Materials ™ & © 2014 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of violence and action, some frightening images, thematic elements, a suggestive situation and language.​​

Feature Run Time: 146 minutes

Type: Theatrical Release

Genre: Action/Adventure; Action; Suspense; Adventure; Drama; Futuristic

Blu-ray Closed Captioned: English SDH

DVD Closed Captioned: English

Subtitles: English and Spanish

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-ray Audio Status: English 7.1 DTS HD Master Audio, English 2.0 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital

DVD Audio Status: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

We enjoyed this movie very much in the theater (hardly ever go there - only several times a year). This will be a purchase for sure when it becomes available.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually missed it in theaters due to a medical condition so I'm stoked to finally see it. Especially since I heard this is the film that actors "hit their groove" in


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Speaking of that, how have you been of late Mike ???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Savjac said:


> Speaking of that, how have you been of late Mike ???


Yes, hope your doing better Mike

I have heard from many people that this movie was even better than the first so very much looking forward to seeing it. I just re watched the first one so I'm all refreshed on the story


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Speaking of that, how have you been of late Mike ???





tonyvdb said:


> Yes, hope your doing better Mike
> 
> I have heard from many people that this movie was even better than the first so very much looking forward to seeing it. I just re watched the first one so I'm all refreshed on the story


thanks guys.. in a sense I'm feeling better. the last few weeks I've got a good amount of pain relief because the doctors finally realized that the pain I was feeling wasn't inflammatory or musculature, but rather nerve pain, which is why the regular pain relievers didn't work. So now I"m on Silodosin as a muscle relaxer and a nerve deadening medication that, with some playing around with the dosage is relieving the pain. unfortunately it's only a bandaid rather than a cure and we're looking into a couple different types of doctors to see what can be done long term.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, best of luck to you Mike! I hope they can figure it out and fix you up soon!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I truly wish you the best Mike, constant pain is a tough road. It is amazing you can still submit such good reviews.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here's a few clips from the film as well as some behind the scenes photos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP5Xry0C8Ug&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0R1XFRvtIU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

We were so excited to watch this movie on rental, popped it in and no HD audio and of course no 7.1. Enders game was the same deal. 

We took them back and ordered retail from Amazon. Also called Redbox to get a refund for the neutered movies. 

Can't wait to see them both!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> We were so excited to watch this movie on rental, popped it in and no HD audio and of course no 7.1. Enders game was the same deal.
> 
> We took them back and ordered retail from Amazon. Also called Redbox to get a refund for the neutered movies.
> 
> Can't wait to see them both!


Lions gate has been doing that for a few years now. Makes it annoying for those who want to rent


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, it does........ what can you do though?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> Lions gate has been doing that for a few years now. Makes it annoying for those who want to rent


I need to pay more attention when buying my movies glad I caught this thanks guys! Escape Plan and Ender's Game that I picked up this week are this way. That's what I get for being cheap and not paying attention.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was surprised too when I saw that it was just 5.1 when I rented it from Redbox. I will be buying it too as it was a very good movie.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I was surprised too when I saw that it was just 5.1 when I rented it from Redbox. I will be buying it too as it was a very good movie.


I didn't even watch it. I was so bummed....


----------

